# [EVDL] Plug Braking And Regen With DC Motors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had regen braking on my 1967 Ford Window Van using a 10 HP 230 volt DC Shunt Wound Westinghouse motor
(that was used to run an elevator back in the 1940s) where both the windings and armature were 230 volts. I set up a simple relay via the foot pedal to keep the windings connected to the 240 volt battery pack and two 300 amp 300 volt diodes in series back to the battery pack from the armature.
This system worked fine, but did not return very much to the batteries since I only made one long trip with the van down to Long Island via the Ferry. All other trips were only less than 10 miles round trip since work was only 5 miles from home. I scraped the van back in 1990 when the steering went bad, but kept the old motor.
It did propel the 3600 pound van up to 50 mph on level ground.
I used twenty 12 volt 105 amphr Douglas flooded lead acid Marine Batteries that were 60 pounds each in that first 240 volt battery pack for the regen event.

I also have a new 27 HP 96 volt DC Shunt Wound General Electric Motor, but the windings are only rated for up to 36 volts. I have not had time to bench test it with a AC motor running the GE to see what voltage would regen from the armature with only 36 volts or less (from a battery pack) to the windings. The nameplate only says 96 volt 250 amp shunt wound motor and does not mention the windings are only rated up to 36 volts and 20 amps.
I never would have purchased the motor had I known the windings were not the same voltage, but the catalog and nameplate did not indicate anything different. Lesson learned: NEVER ASSUME ANYTHING especially when it comes to electronics like motors, controllers, inverters, dc to dc converters, chargers, and batteries.
Menlo Park III, Bill

____________________________________________________________
Weight Loss Program
Best Weight Loss Program - Click Here!
http://thirdpartyoffers.juno.com/TGL2131/c?cp=rDR3SGbJUVttBt38y9lqFQAAJz0jzoHHNoLw_wJoHNg6_f-PAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEUgAAAAA=

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill,
What's the nameplate part number? If it's the one I'm thinking of it's
exactly the same as the 5BT1346BT50 series motor except it has the shunt
winding. Here's some data you can use to compare the current in the shunt field with current in the series winding.

Series Motor Shunt Motor 

6 Turns/Coil (w/ 3 wires)	5500	Amp/in^2 140 Turns/Coil 
R = .00097/Coil Wire DIA =0.072	In
Area = 3 wires 0.3 * 0.9 = 0.081in^2 Area =	0.016285536	
Max Ia = 5500*.081 = 445.5 
If Im
Series	Series	Shunt Code	Delta	If	Code
Amps	Amp*Turns	Amps Hex	Hex	Volts	Hex
0	0	0 33 1.0	80
25	150	1	Min Field	3A	7	1.1	83
50	300	2 41	7	1.3	87
75	450	3 48	7	1.4	8B
100	600	4 4F	7	1.5	8F
125	750	5 56	7	1.7	93
150	900	6 5D	7	1.8	97
175	1050	8 64	7	2.0	9A
200	1200	9 6B	7	2.1	9E
225	1350	10 72	7	2.2	A2
250	1500	11 79	7	2.4	A6
275	1650	12 80	7	2.5	AA
300	1800	13 87	7	2.6	AE
325	1950	14 8E	7	2.8	B2
350	2100	15 95	7	2.9	B5
375	2250	16 9C	7	3.1	B9
400	2400	17 A3	7	3.2	BD
425	2550	18 AA	7	3.3	C1
450	2700	19 B1	7	3.5	C5
475	2850	20 B8	7	3.6	C9
500	3000	21	Max Field	BF	7	3.7	CC
525	3150	23 C6	7	3.9	D0
550	3300	24 CD	7	4.0	D4
575	3450	25 D4	7	4.2	D8
600	3600	26 DB	7	4.3	DC

Here's some more information about the motor,
Additional info for the 5BT1346BT50
20.9HP, 4700RPM, 90V, 184Amps - this is the 1 hour
rating up to 140 degrees C.
other
Mounting: C-flange
Weight: 170 lbs
dimensions: 17.75"x9"dia
Indicators: one NO thermostat (usually 2 white 16GA
wires coming out of the motor housing)
Enclosure: blower ventilated
Rotation: clockwise (shaft end I'm assuming?)
Insulation: H (total temp 180C)
Max motor speed: 6500RPM
Reference outline: 36B550574AH (SK93C50130)



> --- Rod Hower wrote:
> 
> > I'm don't know what the difference is, but the
> > GE 5BT1346B50 is the 9" motor that GE donated to
> ...


----------

